# My Nano Pond



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

This is my Tiny Puddle made from an old Rubber Dustbin. Planted lightly with Iris and marginal buttercup thing.
Lots of Cobbles and a lilly, that melted.


----------



## Arana (24 Mar 2008)

Brilliant  goes to show there is always room for a few more aquatic pants


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2008)

Excellent!  You know, you have me thinking now...


----------



## Denis C. (24 Mar 2008)

Great stuff, I built something similar for my brother when his goldfish got to big for their tank and needed to be moved. However, unlike yours it isn't sunk into the ground and simple stands in the corner of his conservatory surrounded with terrestrial plants and a coupe of marginal aquatic species hung in the water on the inside of the bin in pots. Its looks great and the goldfish are doing great. In total it only cost â‚¬25 for the bin, piping and silicone as I had all the other parts already. 









It doesn't look great just as the bin with water but it definitely serves the purpose.

Do you have any filtration in the min pond?


----------



## Gill (25 Mar 2008)

Denis C. said:
			
		

> Great stuff, I built something similar for my brother when his goldfish got to big for their tank and needed to be moved. However, unlike yours it isn't sunk into the ground and simple stands in the corner of his conservatory surrounded with terrestrial plants and a coupe of marginal aquatic species hung in the water on the inside of the bin in pots. Its looks great and the goldfish are doing great. In total it only cost â‚¬25 for the bin, piping and silicone as I had all the other parts already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, 

I don't have any filtration in this as it sits in the front garden. and just serves as a nice little puddle. 
I may put in some WCMM or even some of the Heterandria Formosa in the summer when it warms up.
Never needs feeding as has tons of Mozzies and Bloodworm in it. 
For water changes i just dump a bucket of tank water fromt he 90 in it when i do a change on that.


----------

